# Bach played one of the first pianos



## DeanClassicalTchaikovsky (May 13, 2014)

It was a much simpler instrument when he played it. But with Bach's genius with the organ, I'm sure he could have been a virtuoso on the modern piano as well!


----------



## peteAllen (Jul 17, 2011)

He also played one of the first electronic synthesisers


----------

